# Which is better, single wide vent or split 2 smaller



## WorksInTheory (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi, a dust collection question. I am working on my miter saw dust collection and have something like a homemade Rousseau. Putting a 4 inch line in below/ back-ish.

I turn that line into a wide vent, opening 3.5" x 18"... but was wondering if it is better to have the 4" line come in and split into two 3.5" x 6" openings for example ( basically I would cut a triangle that would insert into middle of wide vent to split 2 paths.)


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

If you are using 4" flex then it probably won't help air volume. If you have larger mains, say 6" or 8", then increasing to a 6" drop, a 6" wye with two 4" connected then you would definitely increase air volume depending on your dust collector.

If you are trying to get a better position of the inlets by having two then it might help.


----------

